# cherry fire shimp?



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

I need some advice on buying some shrimp for my 20 gallon planted tank, to eat hair algae on the plants.

Which would be better?
Cherry fire shrimp:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1898

or amano shrimp?
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1843

And how many should I get?

I will be ordering them from liveaquaria since no LFS around here that I have found has either cherry or amano shrimp!

Thanks, anyone that can give their advice! 


(If you really need this information: my tank is cycled, water stats are perfect, pH is 6.8, and other fish in the tank are glassfish and guppies, very peaceful fish.)


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Well first of all the prices at LiveAquaria are very high for shrimp. Plus there is a minimum order. Not to mention they are almost never in stock. 

Try here:http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php

This is absolutely the #1 site for ordering small orders of shrimp as they have good prices and a reasonable selection.

http://www.franksaquarium.com/

If you are really serious about shrimp go here. This is absolutely the best selection of shrimp you will find on the net. They sell all kinds of rare shrimp you can't find elsewhere the only problem is their shipping prices are rather high so I only recommend for rather large orders. 

-------------------------------------

The Amano Shrimp is definitely my recommendation for a good hair algae eating shrimp. I believe you could also try the Florida Flag fish since if I can recall they love hair algae also.


----------



## Angjo72 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hiya,

I agree, that site is very high. Also, what they have listed as cherry fire shrimp are just your average cherry shrimp. Franksaquarium is good, but you can find lower pricing on ebay or aquabid. 

I usually recommend cherry shrimp, because these are breedable in freshwater. Amano shrimp larvae require brackish water to survive. These shrimp have a relatively short lifespan, of about 18 months, so you will probably want something that will breed and carry on. 

I currently raise and breed cherry shrimp and they are very hardy and beautiful. Although, I do like my amanos as well! 

Good Luck!!

Ang


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info, guys!!

So of the shrimp offered at azgardens and franksaquarium, which is best for eating this hairy algae on my plants? Cherry shrimp, then?

Also: 

--> How many do I get for my 20 gallon?

--> Will the cherry shrimp breed so much that they'll overtake my tank? I'm not interesting in having to keep selling shrimp. Should I get amano's just so I can control the population?

What do you suggest?


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

I think cherries will eat a wider range of algaes. They are also very tough and cheaper. $1.00 - $1.50 each, sometimes less. I have been disappointed with the amount of algae shrimp eat. JME.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I would not recommend AZGardens at all. I know quite a few people who have purchased from them and they got dead plants, dead livestock, filthy water, and you don't get a refund on dead stuff, they deduct it from your future orders. If you don't order anything else from them, you don't get your money back.

The prices vary depending on where you get them from. Around here, cherry and Amano are the same price, $3-4 each.

My Amano shrimp have had quite a lot of babies in FW and they're doing very nicely.


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> I would not recommend AZGardens at all. I know quite a few people who have purchased from them and they got dead plants, dead livestock, filthy water, and you don't get a refund on dead stuff, they deduct it from your future orders. If you don't order anything else from them, you don't get your money back.
> 
> The prices vary depending on where you get them from. Around here, cherry and Amano are the same price, $3-4 each.
> 
> My Amano shrimp have had quite a lot of babies in FW and they're doing very nicely.


Hrmmmm.... Good thing you mentioned this...I had the shrimp in my shopping cart at AZgardens and was ready to pay!

I haven't bought them yet...

I also noticed that the shrimp are MORE expensive at Franksaquarium.

And I just noticed that the 2 shrimp I was thinking about at liveaquaria are now suddenly out of stock!

Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

I have no idea how you managed to breed amanos in freshwater that is pretty much impossible. 

Also, www.petshrimp.com is where i go for shrimp info and for ordering shrimp. They guy runs the site out of New York City and is fairly local to me so i know my animals haven't spent too much time in transit. Also, their forums are really really good places for information. You just need to be careful about posting dumb questions on the forums as you will get flamed. Seriously, their shrimp varieties page has more information than anyplace else. Unfortunately, their prices tend to be a little steep. 
Aquabid is probably the best place to get a group of cherries. People usually throw in some free java moss or najas grass which is pretty important if you want to make a shrimp colony.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Windmills, I've got a bunch of juvie cherry reds. A LOT cheaper than the places mentioned. PM if you're interested.


----------

